# Beginner Womens Tri Shoes



## likemjinhisearlydays (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys/gals... My fiance just bought her first road bike, which she is picking up in PA this weekend. She does not have shoes or pedals yet - so I thought I would ask the group thoughts on good shoes and pedals for beginners. Most of my personal experience is with Shimano Tri shoes and SPD pedals, which I have recommended for her - but I am not finding that many great options in Shimano alone. 

Any input you have would be much appreciated. As an FYI - she bought a Specialized Dolce Elite, is 5' 3" w/ shorter legs if that makes a difference to your opinion.

Thanks and happy riding!


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

Shimano pedals are pretty easy to get in and out of. A lot of people also like the Crank Brothers Candy pedals. Technically the Candy is a mtn bike pedal, but it can still be used on the road. Both of these pedals have a platform, which means that even if you are having trouble getting into them, you can still pedal fairly easily, which is important for a beginner especially when trying to get through intersections etc.
For shoes, just have her try on until she finds a pair she likes. I like Specialized, because they have a narrower last and I have a narrow foot, but she'll just have to see what fits her best.


----------

